

Face.com's API now recognizes moods - birsch
http://developers.face.com/newsletters/july-2011-moods-and-facial-expressions/

======
jshort
I love the potential for facial recognition in the future as long as their are
no privacy issues and the public welcomes it without fears over privacy.

Here is my futuristic view of how this can be used, you walk into a Starbucks,
it recognizes you, even if this is your first time entering this specific
Starbucks, and you say the usual. Your coffee is ordered knowing your 'usual'
at Starbucks. Your identity is already confirmed so payment is a breeze,
perhaps a pin for extra security. Just a funky idea of what I could see
sometime from now.

~~~
fossuser
The main big negative implication that I can think of (and that caused Google
to back off the research) is governments using it for surveillance. I think a
lot of the potential features of the technology could be really cool, but
that's a pretty serious negative.

~~~
barefoot
"and that caused Google to back off the research". Do you have an article or
other sources for this? It sounds very interesting.

~~~
dcheng
[http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/consumer-
electronics/port...](http://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/consumer-
electronics/portable-devices/google-goggles-does-not-do-face-recognition)
looks like they can do it "When you feed it 50 pictures... you will appear in
the top 5 results half the time."

[http://thenextweb.com/socialmedia/2011/06/08/face-
recognitio...](http://thenextweb.com/socialmedia/2011/06/08/face-recognition-
creepy-or-cool/)

"Google’s Eric Schmidt last week stated that facial recognition was the only
technology the company has ever held back from the public. 'We built that
technology and withheld it [because] people could use in a very bad way,' he
said at the D9 conference"

seems like google just doesn't want to have too much negative backlash

------
praptak
I believe the technology is here (or not far from being here) for an augmented
reality app that tags people you see in public with their RL names,
occupations, etc. Scary, huh?

------
chopsueyar
When will the YC funded 'Scanner Darkly' suits become available?

------
DanBlake
Wish it worked to detect explicit images also

------
andrewingram
Really like the idea of this, but I'm not sold on the accuracy. The example
pic for 'angry' looks very much like someone pretending to be angry and is
actually having a laugh, all you have to do is look at the eyes.

Would be interesting to hear from the developers of this on the extent to
which the eyes and eyebrows are used in the analysis.

~~~
stdbrouw
Noticed the same thing. But if you had to choose between putting that photo in
a folder called "angry faces" or "happy faces", what would you choose? Of
course, you'd hope the software would really be fine-grained enough to detect
fake moods so you don't have to make that semi-arbitrary decision, but since
it can't, I'm pretty happy with "angry".

------
adyus
I got dibs on a duckface (<http://antiduckface.com/>) detection and removal
service for public websites like Facebook. :)

------
hezekiah
whats the availability of this for open source? it would be fun to hack with

~~~
NSMeta
I didn't find anything specific to open source, but in their FAQ[1] they say:

 _10\. Is your API free?

Yes, our API is free, requires attribution and is subject to Rate Limiting. If
necessary, these limits are also expandable for free through our Whitelisting
program._

[1] <http://developers.face.com/docs/faq/>

~~~
rodh257
how do they make money??

~~~
adyus
Serious companies that have lots of users and naturally exceed the free
limits.

~~~
rodh257
I couldn't see the free limits or the pricing for upgrades?

